# Mounting a Deeper Fish Finder to a Coosa HD



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Trying to come up with an idea on using some kind of flexible arm that attaches to the gear tracks on the Coosa HD on one end, and the 1/4-20 threads of the deeper on the other end. It would be nice to bend it up and out of the way, or down in to the water at the right level. Any ideas? I see on deeper's website and they have a mount for $100 that seems a little steep for what it is.


----------



## CudaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

This might give you some ideas on how to piece something together.

http://www.adorama.com/c/Lighting-and-Studio/Light-Stands-and-Booms-and-Supports/Grips-Clamps-Arms


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Cudajohn. After looking at a few options and prices, by the time I bought a decent phone case and mount, then something for the deeper, it was up there a little bit. I ended up with a Lowrance Elite 4 Chirp and mounted that to the console on the kayak.I tried it out on Wallace a couple of times and it's a pretty cool little unit for sure.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I use this but swap out the track the existing slide track mount for a yakattack screwball and place a rod holder on top of that. I've only used it a couple times but seems to be working well so far. You can pull it up and out of the way but you need to make sure you have that nut on tight enough.

https://www.austinkayak.com/product...=scplp294324&gclid=CLORu-HezsYCFQEdaQodlEgISQ

You could also try the one from RAM for about the same price and I think that one is a flexible.


----------



## CudaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

Frankie G said:


> Thanks Cudajohn. After looking at a few options and prices, by the time I bought a decent phone case and mount, then something for the deeper, it was up there a little bit. I ended up with a Lowrance Elite 4 Chirp and mounted that to the console on the kayak.I tried it out on Wallace a couple of times and it's a pretty cool little unit for sure.


How's your luck been at wallace this summer? I haven't wet a line in several months. Based on some of the pictures in the metroparks fishing report, there have been some nice size bass being pulled from there.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Senkos and Big Joshy's are all I've needed there and I've been having a blast!!!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Frankie, you still liking the Elite 4x Chirp?
have one in a shopping cart online but haven't bit the bullet yet?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

HookBender said:


> Frankie, you still liking the Elite 4x Chirp?
> have one in a shopping cart online but haven't bit the bullet yet?


I like it. It does more than I even need and still have some to figure out but it works great and the transducer fits in the scupper hole nicely.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I grabbed a Hobie Scupper Hole Transducer Mount but my current 1980's model humminbird doesn't mount up correctly. Wondering if the 4x chirp has more than I really need.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

HookBender said:


> I grabbed a Hobie Scupper Hole Transducer Mount but my current 1980's model humminbird doesn't mount up correctly. Wondering if the 4x chirp has more than I really need.


I'm still really liking mine. Well worth it to me.


----------

